
Employees Leave Good Bosses Nearly as Often as Bad Ones [HBR] - r0n0j0y
https://hbr.org/2016/03/employees-leave-good-bosses-nearly-as-often-as-bad-ones
======
nitin_flanker
I read this post yesterday and it brings an important point on the table that
being good is of no use to an employee if you fail to foresee him a great
future that you or your company can provide to him. Being good is not enough,
an employee should be challenged with new things, if he likes to be and if he
doesn't like to be complacent. And yes, he should be compensated well. Being
good does no good to his financial situations. So..

